# Type 1 Discovery Weekend, Leeds 16-18 August 2013



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2013)

Join other families for the Type 1 Discovery Weekend to learn more about all aspects of type 1 diabetes and have some fun in the process!

You will have the opportunity to take part in sessions with experts who will answer all your questions about activity, nutrition and carb counting, schools, transition, pumps and JDRF?s research in to the cure. Meet others affected by type 1, share experiences and discuss the emotional and practical issues around living with type 1 diabetes. You will hear inspirational speeches from people living with type 1 and the whole weekend is designed to educate young people and their families to help them self-manage their condition.

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/type-1-discovery-weekend-leeds

Registration now open!


----------

